

26 senators say US relying on 'secret law' to collect data on citizens - LoganCale
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2013/jun/28/senators-letter-james-clapper

======
sharemywin
I would be nice to have one of those whitehouse signature collections for
these very same questions.

